# Car Hire



## Pedro555 (May 31, 2016)

Hello

Can somebody recommend a trust worthy 'hire car' company in Cairo (Maadi). Looking for a basic comfortable family saloon car for monthly rental. Have had a search on internet, just looking for some expat recommendations - from past experience. Dont need anything fancy, just a decent family car. Thank You.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pedro555 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can somebody recommend a trust worthy 'hire car' company in Cairo (Maadi). Looking for a basic comfortable family saloon car for monthly rental. Have had a search on internet, just looking for some expat recommendations - from past experience. Dont need anything fancy, just a decent family car. Thank You.




I would suggest you wait until you get here.. have a look at the driving and see if you still want to hire a car.. The best deals are by word of mouth, also at the CSA on Rd 21 Maadi you often see adverts for a car and a driver ..


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Biggest problem is liability, if you rent a car and get rear ended, the company will charge you an arm and a leg for damages. Much easier to hire a private car/driver, or use a service like Uber.


----------

